# Align Text Over Image In Dreamweaver



## loon22 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,

I am trying to align my text over my image. I can now write over my image, but when I align my text left, it goes completley off of the page. Does anyone know how I can fix this?


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Difficult to say because you do not give enough information. A link to your page would be helpful or you could post your css and html.
Perhaps this tutorial and demonstations could be helpful:
Image styling and placement
Image enhancement


----------



## loon22 (Oct 7, 2010)

caraewilton said:


> Difficult to say because you do not give enough information. A link to your page would be helpful or you could post your css and html.
> Perhaps this tutorial and demonstations could be helpful:
> Image styling and placement
> Image enhancement


Thanks for your reply I tried to explain exactly what I'm talking about in this short video.
http://screencast.com/t/c0SQFKc4G


----------

